# Happy birthday sospiro



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

May all your opera wishes come true and enjoy your celebration week in Seattle:tiphat:.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> May all your opera wishes come true and enjoy your celebration week in Seattle:tiphat:.


Thanks

... if I get there


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ooh sounds exciting.

Happy birthday and have a good time!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy birthday!!! :tiphat::trp::clap::kiss::cheers:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've had a lovely day & am now on leave until 30th January. Whether I spend some or most of my leave waiting at Heathrow for Sea-Tac Airport to open or whether I spend those days, as planned, seeing _Attila_ at Seattle Opera, only time will tell!!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Happy belated, my dear! :kiss:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Happy belated, my dear! :kiss:


Aww thanks 

and you're not late


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

That's supposed to be the cake from Matilda, by the way. You have to eat ALL of it!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> That's supposed to be the cake from Matilda, by the way. You have to eat ALL of it!


Thank you Mr Pig. I'd have no problem whatsoever eating all of that.  
Who's Matilda though?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Thank you Mr Pig. I'd have no problem whatsoever eating all of that.
> Who's Matilda though?


She's a Roald Dahl character. There's a scene where one of her friends, a little fatty, is caught by their evil head-teacher eating her cake, so, as punishment, she makes him eat an entire cake in front of the school to make him sick.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Poor Bruce!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> She's a Roald Dahl character. There's a scene where one of her friends, a little fatty, is caught by their evil head-teacher eating her cake, so, as punishment, she makes him eat an entire cake in front of the school to make him sick.


Hehe, I know who you mean now


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday! :cheers:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

A very joyous Birthday. Hope your trip to Seattle works out.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> A very joyous Birthday. Hope your trip to Seattle works out.


Thanks Rob, I will do my utmost to get there. John Relyea has posted that he's got his snow gear and *"no little snow storm is going to stop me..I will shovel my way to sing Attila if need be!!"*

That's what I like to hear, well he does have colonial/pioneer blood so I shouldn't be surprised


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Thanks Rob, I will do my utmost to get there. John Relyea has posted that he's got his snow gear and *"no little snow storm is going to stop me..I will shovel my way to sing Attila if need be!!"*
> 
> That's what I like to hear, well he does have colonial/pioneer blood so I shouldn't be surprised


Hmmph. His pioneer blood has thinned to the point where he doesn't know about snowshoes? 

I happy-birthdayed you in the other forum, Annie, so I feel free to wise-off in this one.


----------

